# Philips Incan Xenon HPX121 bulb?



## shortnugly (Feb 25, 2009)

Bosch Li-Ion rech work light.


Dropped it from 14 feet onto concrete floor. 



Flashlight and casing survived but filament inside bulb did not. Great Bosch case and build quality.



Model # HPX121
Voltage 12.0
Current (A) 0.65
Luminous Flux 140.00
Avg Life (hrs) 15
Base P13.5s


Where can I find these bulbs? or another bulb of equal or greater brightness that would fit the base?


----------



## Howecollc (Mar 2, 2009)

I couldn't find the HPX121 for sale anywhere other than some place in Europe. It's an 8 watt xenon bulb, so I have included links to 2 similar 8 watters; one xenon and one krypton in case the xenon isn't in stock. There is a good chance you can get either of these bulbs at a wholesale lighting supply warehouse in your area, and avoid $8 in shipping charges. 

If your Bosch is listed as a 10.8 volt li-ion set-up, then I have an option that will be far brighter and also have a whiter color tint to it. This will come at the expense of cutting your runtime in half, if that's acceptable. It's a very high quality bulb made for a dive light which is manufactured by Ikelite. It is rated at 15 watts, but will run at around 16.5 watts in your Bosch light; the fact that it is rated at 10.4 volts does not present a problem. It costs $10 plus $5 shipping from the included link, but can be purchased from most dive shops for the same "$10 universal price" plus tax. 

The Ikelite is really only an option if the reflector in your light is made of metal. If not, the bulb would likely be too hot and melt something.

XPR12 bulb: http://www.servicelighting.com/Gene...ACES-KR-1951Miniature-Incandescent-Light-Bulb

KPR120 bulb: http://www.servicelighting.com/General-57120-KPR120-B3-5-Miniature-Incandescent-Light-Bulb

Ikelite 0042.58 bulb: http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/234547-REG/Ikelite_0042_58_Lamp_10_4_volts.html


----------



## Howecollc (Mar 2, 2009)

Just found another 8 watt option on Amazon for $6.40 shipped.

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000P8QPW4/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## pweissma (Mar 26, 2009)

The Bosch FL10 has a spare bulb inside the hinge so you may already have a spare.


----------

